# TEDx on memorising techniques



## Vortex (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi there

I found 2 interesting conferences about the optimal memorising techniques.
I was surprised that we, as blindcubers, use exactly the same methods!
They are both 15 minutes long, and it is worth watching (in my opinion)
Have fun!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ebJlcZMx3c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQKt58kuEnk


----------



## IQubic (Jun 23, 2014)

Do they explain any methods that would be good for Bigcube blind?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 23, 2014)

IQubic said:


> Do they explain any methods that would be good for Bigcube blind?



http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/BLD_Memorization


----------

